# Fluid Shorts II



## DeactivatedAcc (Aug 11, 2019)

*Fluid Shorts II

INTRO SALE – $59 THROUGH AUGUST 27TH (REG. $89)*

Available here: http://www.performancesamples.com/fluidshortsii

*Fluid Shorts II* revisits performance-sourced chamber string shorts, but takes things a step further. Just like in the original *Fluid Shorts*, the multi-samples are completely playable and have a lively nature as they’re deconstructed from performances. However in* Fluid Shorts II*, instead of just one recorded speed of spiccato, there are _multiple recorded speeds_ (four in all), and the faster speeds automatically trigger in based on your playing speed, to accommodate faster phrases – which sound more fluent, because you are triggering samples that are actually pulled from faster performances.


True repetition sampling (four speeds of repetitions) | Derived from performance phrases
Four individual sections of predominantly principle musicians: 8 violins, 6 violas, 5 cellos, and 4 basses
Recorded in an ambient hall with close, main (AB), and wide mic positions
Section unity – all musicians performing on the same session
Up to 7 RR / One dynamic layer (loud)
Control sample offset with a slider
Stack option which layers all four repetition speeds together (baked samples) for a larger sound
*Performance Samples’ new balance features*
48kHz / 24bit
NCW-compressed, ~3.11 GB total
Built for Kontakt 5.8.1 and above – full, retail version of Kontakt required
Download via Continuata


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Aug 11, 2019)

They sounds a-w-e-s-o-m-e! Take my money!
Really enjoying original FS, can't wait really to put my hands on FSII.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 11, 2019)

I really like the sounds. (Although there's some crackling in the third track like someone just put milk in their Rice Krispies. Not sure what's up with that.)

I get a lot of use out of Fluid Shorts, so I'm looking forward to this! Also, it sounds like this one can get dryer than the first one.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 11, 2019)

The wide mics don't sound sloppy, so that's a plus.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 11, 2019)

Sounds great. Is this an upgrade to Fluid Shorts or viewed as a whole new product?


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 13, 2019)

JonSolo said:


> Sounds great. Is this an upgrade to Fluid Shorts or viewed as a whole new product?



Would be interested to know this too.


----------



## NickDorito (Aug 13, 2019)

Out now... x)


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 14, 2019)

Still can't get over the slightly incontinent sounding name. Sounds awesome though.


----------



## lucor (Aug 14, 2019)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Performance Samples’ new balance features


Can you tell us what this new feature is about, Jasper? Couldn’t find any further info.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 14, 2019)

lucor said:


> Can you tell us what this new feature is about, Jasper? Couldn’t find any further info.


*Balance *
Hit the “B” in the lower-right corner of the nki for balancing features.

from the manual section on the site. Explains it all :D


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 14, 2019)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Up to 7 RR / One dynamic layer (loud)


is it responsieve to velocity ? 
Because one dynamic layer only without the ability to at least differ in volume would be to limiting for my taste. 

PS: FS1 has been a very good lib for me so far.


----------



## ScoreFace (Aug 14, 2019)

Sounds interesting indeed - is there a walkthrough video or any other deeper insight in the functionality?


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 14, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> is it responsieve to velocity ?
> Because one dynamic layer only without the ability to at least differ in volume would be to limiting for my taste.
> 
> PS: FS1 has been a very good lib for me so far.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Aug 14, 2019)

JonSolo said:


> Sounds great. Is this an upgrade to Fluid Shorts or viewed as a whole new product?


This is a new product, though it can stack/double with the original Fluid Shorts well.

*Re: Balance features*


lucor said:


> Can you tell us what this new feature is about, Jasper? Couldn’t find any further info.


I wanted to add some features for those who are trying to balance their patches to a template or reference recording. These features allow you to compress the dynamic range, expand the dynamic range, compress the high register (like Oceania’s flatten dynamics button), and compress the low register. There's also a makeup gain knob to turn volume up and down.



Silence-is-Golden said:


> is it responsieve to velocity ?
> Because one dynamic layer only without the ability to at least differ in volume would be to limiting for my taste.
> 
> PS: FS1 has been a very good lib for me so far.



Velocity controls volume.

Best,
Jasper


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 14, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Still can't get over the slightly incontinent sounding name. Sounds awesome though.



Just saw Fluid Shorts I can be layered with II ….. 
Imagine playing both while experiencing fluid shorts


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 14, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Just saw Fluid Shorts ! can be layered with II …..
> Imagine playing both while experiencing fluid shorts



Wonder if the layered sound is more creamy or crunchy!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 14, 2019)

Jasper Blunk said:


> there are _multiple recorded speeds_ (four in all), and the faster speeds automatically trigger in based on your playing speed, to accommodate faster phrases


Jasper, are you able to tell us the bpm of the multiple speeds? 

I'd be interested to see what situations would be better suited for Fluid Shorts II versus the first version.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 14, 2019)

Procrastinated adding Fl Shrts I but likely getting FS II now. How to understand if FS I will still be a desirable add later ??


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 14, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> How to understand if FS I will still be a desirable add later ??


FS I has three dynamic layers, FS II has one: Loud.

Also, FS I has three timings: normal, tight, ultra-tight. I believe these reflect how rigidly they hit on the beat versus preserving the bowing sound that happens slightly before (hence the delay).

FS II has a close mic that's noticebly dryer, and a slightly higher player count on the low end. Also, there's some natural clicking/crackling sounds captured in the performance if you listen closely, and I haven't noticed that in FS I.

Of course, FS II has the multiple recorded speeds, and seems to be more specialized toward vigorous playing. I'm excited to hear more details about how this works.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 14, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> FS I has three dynamic layers, FS II has only one: Loud.


One dynamic layer, I have missed that ... I should listen to the demos again ...


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 14, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> FS I has three dynamic layers, FS II has only one: Loud.
> 
> Also, FS I has three timings: normal, tight, ultra-tight. I believe these reflect how rigidly they hit on the beat versus preserving the bowing sound that happens slightly before (hence the slight delay).
> 
> FS II has a close mic that's noticebly dryer, and a slightly higher player count on the low end. Also, there's some natural clicking/crackling sounds captured in the performance if you listen closely, and I haven't noticed that in FS I.



Many Thanks ! Makes sense now to also add FS I at next promo offer.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 14, 2019)

Any info about upgrade path(s)?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 14, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Any info about upgrade path(s)?


It’s a new product, not an upgrade. As such, the path for those wanting it is likely to get it now while it’s on sale.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 14, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Any info about upgrade path(s)?


Upgrade path only available through the subscription model.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 14, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> It’s a new product, not an upgrade. As such, the path for those wanting it is likely to get it now while it’s on sale.



A new product with a similar concept, use case and name as a previous product? I'd call that an upgrade.

Anyhow, here's hoping Mr. Blunk replies.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 14, 2019)

axb312 said:


> here's hoping Mr. Blunk replies.


You mean like this?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 14, 2019)

I actually think one aggressive dynamic layer is not quite as limiting as it seems. I find that in the loudest dynamics the "performance issues" of short samples become especially apparent. The disconnection between notes.
So I could see other libraries & Fluid Shorts 1 doing the quiter stuff and then FS 2 kicking in and doing the tougher loud stuff.
I find most spiccatos in most library sound pretty OK at lower dynamics no matter what you play so FS 2 covering the rest seems like a pretty cool deal to me. It's also just under 59$ at intro price, so I'll be checking my finances.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes...one layer=Loud is not for everyone. I have Fluid Shorts I...3 layers, gonna stick with that one. Gonna spend the money on the Con Moto Violas instead.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 14, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> You mean like this?



Doesn't say anything about an upgrade path so I'm not sure quite sure what the problem in asking is.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Aug 14, 2019)

Bought those “Angry Shorts”. Sound nothing like FS1. Must be great for “that ostinatos”, haven’t compared with other favorites in that department, but they must be a winner (at least they seems to blend nice already with some other shorts I have tried). Dry mics are really awesome and the lack of machine-gun effect makes all the difference for me.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 15, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Yes...one layer=Loud is not for everyone. I have Fluid Shorts I...3 layers, gonna stick with that one. Gonna spend the money on the Con Moto Violas instead.


Very good decision!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 15, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Doesn't say anything about an upgrade path so I'm not sure quite sure what the problem in asking is.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Aug 15, 2019)

meh, i got em. no regrets. very nice addition.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 15, 2019)

axb312 said:


> I'm not sure quite sure what the problem in asking is.


Better ask if he's going to a subscription model while you're at it, just to cover all your bases.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Aug 17, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Any info about upgrade path(s)?



Dear axb312 -

I'm doing some research on cross-grade/loyalty functionality (at least some variation on this... might not be a 'perfect' solution ultimately) in my cart/download system. However, for Fluid Shorts II, there is no discount for owners of the original Fluid Shorts.

Best,
Jasper


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 18, 2019)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Dear axb312 -
> 
> I'm doing some research on cross-grade/loyalty functionality (at least some variation on this... might not be a 'perfect' solution ultimately) in my cart/download system. However, for Fluid Shorts II, there is no discount for owners of the original Fluid Shorts.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of being told that there's multiple speeds, but _what are_ the speeds and how can I know when I'm hearing one in the examples? Which of the four speeds is closest to the one speed in FSI? 

What types of passages could you pull off with FSII that you couldn't otherwise?


----------



## GingerMaestro (Aug 19, 2019)

I just bought these for a project I'm working on. They sound really nice, but as one previous viewer mentioned there is a lot of "Rice Krispie" crackle when the samples are released. This surely must be some kind of an error, when you have all 4 instruments going, this is very noticeable. I also don't quite understand the sample ofset function. I can't see why you would ever want a spiccato sample to sound late, especially on a fast repetition library ? Perhaps someone might be able to enlighten me. Otherwise sound really great, looking forward to programming this morning now !


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 19, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> I just bought these for a project I'm working on. They sound really nice, but as one previous viewer mentioned there is a lot of "Rice Krispie" crackle when the samples are released. This surely must be some kind of an error, when you have all 4 instruments going, this is very noticeable. I also don't quite understand the sample ofset function. I can't see why you would ever want a spiccato sample to sound late, especially on a fast repetition library ? Perhaps someone might be able to enlighten me. Otherwise sound really great, looking forward to programming this morning now !


I have Fluid Shorts 1...Not going to bother with this new release, as I don't need majorly loud shorts...Shorts 1 also can get loud. And I am not sure what the purpose of the measured shorts would be...I mean I can do slow or fast with Fluid Shorts 1, and I have 3 dynamic layers as well...Also not noisy at all from what I recall.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Aug 19, 2019)

P.S. How does anyone deal with recording with a library with a 100ms delay ? Do You play in the passages with a different sound (with no delay) and then replace with the patch you actually want to use and introduce a -100ms delay in the DAW (Logic in my case) This seems to work, I’ve never done this before, so just wondering if anyone has any tips ? It’s tricky to play fast passages in to a click when there is such a delay !


----------



## AndyP (Aug 19, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> Do You play in the passages with a different sound (with no delay) and then replace with the patch you actually want to use and introduce a -100ms delay


Thats how I use Performance Samples. I am unfortunately not so good that I can compensate 80 or 100 or 140 ms live.


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 19, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> P.S. How does anyone deal with recording with a library with a 100ms delay ? Do You play in the passages with a different sound (with no delay) and then replace with the patch you actually want to use and introduce a -100ms delay in the DAW (Logic in my case) This seems to work, I’ve never done this before, so just wondering if anyone has any tips ? It’s tricky to play fast passages in to a click when there is such a delay !



I think your two posts answer each other. The sample offset is to get the playing tiighter, but you lose part of the attack. Perhaps try setting the sample start to a quicker setting while performing, then remove it and add the negative offset on playback.

Also concerned about the crackle noise. I assume this is part of a release sample, since all the samples where cut “in motion” and have no tail (cut from a repeating performance). So he would need to have a release sample to tail off the last note. I’m hoping he will be wiling to clean the release samples (RX to remove the crackles but keep the release “room” sound).

The “crackles” could also be chair movement or instrument sounds, but it should still be cleaned out. Sounds like old school record crackle/pops.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 19, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> The “crackles” could also be chair movement or instrument sounds, but it should still be cleaned out. Sounds like old school record crackle/pops.


highly doubt that they will be cleaned...otherwise he's need to revisit the rest of the libraries for noise. It's advertised as "not for purists"...so I'm guessing that there is minimal clean up work there, in lieu of the performance suffering.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Wonder if the layered sound is more creamy or crunchy!


It's crackley!

I believe we have a photo from their recording session.


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 19, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> highly doubt that they will be cleaned...otherwise he's need to revisit the rest of the libraries for noise. It's advertised as "not for purists"...so I'm guessing that there is minimal clean up work there, in lieu of the performance suffering.


Actually, owning all their other instruments, I can say that no others have noises like this that I know of. And they have released updates (specifically Fluid Shorts 1) to clean things up and tighten samples. So they do respond to requests for these sorts of things.

Besides, this is only in the release tail samples in what sounds like a fairly clear piece of the tail. RX7 could fix it in seconds without affecting the rest of the sound. Of course this is seconds times the number of release samples, which could be high. But considering I'm hearing the same noise again and again, I've got to believe the are less release samples per note than the 7RR recorded.

We’ll see what Jasper decides to do, but I think it would help sales of an otherwise very nice ff short machine.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 20, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> Actually, owning all their other instruments, I can say that no others have noises like this that I know of. And they have released updates (specifically Fluid Shorts 1) to clean things up and tighten samples. So they do respond to requests for these sorts of things.



I have about 4 others from PF as well...and I don't hear many clicks, you're right, but they're definitely not as clean as others...but I don't mind at all, in context, they sound fine. I don't have the Fluid II, so can't comment on how bad they are, but I'd also have to question how those clicks got past Jasper and the library was released anyway...which leads me to believe he thought they were acceptable noises. I don't need loud shorts, so it's not like I'm gonna get it any time soon...waiting for the damn con Moto violas already.. LOL


----------



## Fry777 (Aug 20, 2019)

Any chance someone could post an example of those crackle noises ?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 20, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> Any chance someone could post an example of those crackle noises ?


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 21, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


>




Blimey that's awful.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 21, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


>




Thanks for pointing it it out. I didn't even notice those when I originally listened to the demo, but it's the kind of stuff that I usually notice immediately once I've bought a library and start to use it. I appreciate that these weren't purposefully left out of the official demos!


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 21, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> Blimey that's awful.


sounds like vinyl. I'm wondering if you put a gate with a filter on them, if that might not tame it a bit...I know we shouldn't have to, but if you bought it already, and by the time Jasper gets around to cleaning it (if ever), it definitely won't be any time soon. Now granted, for their intended purpose..which is LOUD...you may not even notice them in context, but there are times where the strings might be exposed as well. 

And for those that say that even a live recording session has a lot of noise, and this is true...BUT, it's not the same exact noise every time...having noisy samples that repeat on things like ostinatos is a clear giveaway that their samples...plus I can totally seee how it can become annoying to the listener.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 21, 2019)

Extreme at 0:21


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 23, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> sounds like vinyl. I'm wondering if you put a gate with a filter on them, if that might not tame it a bit...I know we shouldn't have to, but if you bought it already, and by the time Jasper gets around to cleaning it (if ever), it definitely won't be any time soon. Now granted, for their intended purpose..which is LOUD...you may not even notice them in context, but there are times where the strings might be exposed as well.
> 
> And for those that say that even a live recording session has a lot of noise, and this is true...BUT, it's not the same exact noise every time...having noisy samples that repeat on things like ostinatos is a clear giveaway that their samples...plus I can totally seee how it can become annoying to the listener.



I agree with what you’re saying but it doesn’t mean he won’t clean them or that it is a given that it will take a long time. Although it could be many samples, it could also be that a few bad apples are ruining the bunch (and then being repeated).

They are actually good shorts (just purchased a few days ago) but just need some TLC, some better demos and a walkthrough video. There is a second settings page with dynamic sliders that could be explained (never seen it before) and the static demos don’t do the product justice. It actually sounds a lot better and more dynamic when you play it, it just needs some crackle cleaning. I hope Jasper will consider giving the product a little more attention before moving on.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 23, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I like the idea of being told that there's multiple speeds, but _what are_ the speeds and how can I know when I'm hearing one in the examples?


It looks the FS2 webpage has been updated to answer one of my questions.





Though I would still love some kind of demonstration of a passage FS2 can handle better than FS1.

I can't help but feel like the difference in sound between faster and slower playing speeds isn't that noticeable, a feeling supported by two things:

1.) FS2 offers a patch with all of the different speeds _stacked_. And one of the selling points is that it stacks with FS1 as well. 

Maybe someone can explain, but the mixed signal that I'm getting is that it's different and specialized, and you can stack them together if you love that _crazy_ sound of all the musicians playing at different speeds on top of each other. Or...maybe they aren't that different? One claim seems to undermine the other.

2.) I've already been using FS1 at multiple speeds and haven't exactly noticed a need for more specialization. But maybe I just don't know what I've been missing.


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 23, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Doesn't say anything about an upgrade path so I'm not sure quite sure what the problem in asking is.


Developers sometimes use the term "crossgrade" in this situation. I don't see any crossgrade offer and agree that there is no harm in asking.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 23, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> I agree with what you’re saying but it doesn’t mean he won’t clean them or that it is a given that it will take a long time. Although it could be many samples, it could also be that a few bad apples are ruining the bunch (and then being repeated).
> 
> They are actually good shorts (just purchased a few days ago) but just need some TLC, some better demos and a walkthrough video. There is a second settings page with dynamic sliders that could be explained (never seen it before) and the static demos don’t do the product justice. It actually sounds a lot better and more dynamic when you play it, it just needs some crackle cleaning. I hope Jasper will consider giving the product a little more attention before moving on.


I think because I have Fluid Shorts I, I just don't see the need for these since I have plenty of loud shorts...so I guess for those that need them, the noise could be an issue...but from what you're saying, there are better demos out there.

Also, the reason I think it's not on Jasper's priority list, is because they're working on the collaboration project in Nashville, and also getting together the Con Moto violas...I have to assume this, because it's been talked about that they're next for release. But I could be wrong.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 23, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> Developers sometimes use the term "crossgrade" in this situation. I don't see any crossgrade offer and agree that there is no harm in asking.


I also don't see any harm...I mean granted Fluid Shorts II is not an upgrade per se, but if you have FS I, most would assume that FS II, is an upgrade...seems logical, and also seems logical that there would be a discount for existing owners, above what everyone else pays...but apparently it's a totally new library. And this is what gets me too at times...why don't any of the libraries actually work together as a whole? I suppose they could, but the number of players is different from the FS I & II compared to the Con Moto series.

Although, to answer my own question, Jasper did mention that the Nashville project, was going to be a more complete library...so maybe that's going to be their flagship at some point.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 23, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It looks the FS2 webpage has been updated to answer one of my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have FS1...just tried it out myself at various speeds. The difference (if you use "normal"), is that the samples are a bit longer in the release, BUT I can play just as fast with them. Now...there is the fact of the tight and tighter samples...which can also be considered a "tempo" thing...ultra tight for fastest passages, and normal for lower...one thing that I found weird, is that the normal patch is drier...the other two, that are tighter, have way more ambience...thought it'd be the opposite. LOL


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 23, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> The difference (if you use "normal"), is that the samples are a bit longer in the release, BUT I can play just as fast with them.


My understanding is that the FS1 "normal", "tight", and "ultra-tight" refer to the amount of natural bowing sound that leads into the note, not the release. Which is the reason there is a delay the closer you get to "normal".

But there is really only one recorded length in FS1, and those settings just reflect the amount of editing done to that same set of samples. And most of the reason for that editing is to make it easier to play them in live, and maybe to control a bit of the tails from the preceding note that are still ringing out.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 24, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> My understanding is that the FS1 "normal", "tight", and "ultra-tight" refer to the amount of natural bowing sound that leads into the note, not the release. Which is the reason there is a delay the closer you get to "normal".
> 
> But there is really only one recorded length in FS1, and those settings just reflect the amount of editing done to that same set of samples. And most of the reason for that editing is to make it easier to play them in live, and maybe to control a bit of the tails from the preceding note that are still ringing out.


I get that you’re saying. It attacks quicker so it’s more on time, but the tail has a lot more ambiance. Seems weird to me. Lol. But I do like them and no real complaints.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 26, 2019)

Last day of FS2 on intro price. Any feedback from users?

Is there anything special going on with this, or is it just more of the same...this time with a noisier recording?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I have been exploring the Fluid Shorts pops/crackles issue - If you have experienced these pops/crackles while using the library, and have a little extra time to test, please email me at the [email protected] address and I can send over an new version, coming up, in advance of an update.

In other news, Angry Brass Pro - Ensembles is finally released, and available *here*. There’s a limited-time loyalty discount as well, for current owners of Caspian (lasting through the intro period).


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 26, 2020)

Any updates on the pops/crackles issue in Fluid Shorts II?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey you can't spell Fluid Shorts without the words Flu Shots...been reading too much news today.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 26, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been exploring the Fluid Shorts pops/crackles issue - If you have experienced these pops/crackles while using the library, and have a little extra time to test, please email me at the [email protected] address and I can send over an new version, coming up, in advance of an update.
> 
> In other news, Angry Brass Pro - Ensembles is finally released, and available *here*. There’s a limited-time loyalty discount as well, for current owners of Caspian (lasting through the intro period).


Haven’t had issues, but after going through Fluid Shorts 1 and 2 and Con Moto, I’m wondering when Caspian will get some of these newer settings options? Compressing CC and such would seem ideal with brass. Any updates to Caspian coming or came? I’ve gotten no emails since my purchase a year ago, so perhaps I’ve missed an update. I also wish Angry Brass had the mic positions of Caspian, they work well together otherwise (even in surround).


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 27, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Haven’t had issues


The pops/crackles we were discussing last summer. I'm guessing there hasn't been any update on this? I'm asking because Fluid Shorts II is on sale at the moment.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Feb 27, 2020)

I have Fluid Shorts II, I love them, however I'm not aware that the pops/crackle issue has been resolved. I haven't received an update. It is still a brilliant sounding very useable useful library though. Might be worth picking up at the sale price and hoping the send an update through soon.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 27, 2020)

Wondering if these have any TM versions so the lengths can be changed?


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't own this library, but from what I'm reading, there's both a delay and crackle/pop issue?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 27, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> I don't own this library, but from what I'm reading, there's both a delay and crackle/pop issue?


I think the delay is a design choice, the idea being that it's more natural not to lop off the beginning sounds that anticipate the transient. I'm in favor of this approach, but my process is more programming and less live performing. The delays are consistent (80ms in this case) so just fix with a negative delay in your DAW. For live performance, use the start time offset slider (which lops off the beginning, I think), play it in, then undo that and fix with negative delay.

The crackle/pops seems to be an undesirable thing though, and one that Jasper mentioned that he's looking into fixing. (See the top post on this page).

I understand that to some extent it's a design choice as well, since he's less focused on getting things pristine and more focused on capturing performance and natural sounds, blemishes and all. Generally-speaking, I'm in favor of that too and like his approach. I just think the blemishes outweigh the benefits in this case, at least for my purposes. I will wait until there's been some kind of fix (or until the price is so low it's a no-brainer).



jononotbono said:


> Wondering if these have any TM versions so the lengths can be changed?


I don't think Performance Samples does TM per say (though I think there's some kind of fancy time-stretching going on under the hood with some of the products with legato like Con Moto), but Fluid Shorts II was actually recorded at different speeds and so it automatically switches out the sample set based on how the notes are played...I think.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 27, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I think the delay is a design choice, the idea being that it's more natural not to lop off the beginning sounds that anticipate the transient. I'm in favor of this approach, but my process is more programming and less live performing. The delays are consistent (80ms in this case) so just fix with a negative delay in your DAW. For live performance, use the start time offset slider (which lops off the beginning, I think), play it in, then undo that and fix with negative delay.
> 
> The crackle/pops seems to be an undesirable thing though, and one that Jasper mentioned that he's looking into fixing. (See the top post on this page).
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info!


----------



## bfreepro (Mar 2, 2020)

Can anyone comment on if this is worth it even for owners of Fluid Shorts 1? Is the only difference that FS 2 can play faster notes and is only one velocity?


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 3, 2020)

I have both Fluid Shorts 1 and 2. 2 is stronger and more defined, even though it’s just 1 velocity. It also auto selects samples based on how fast you play. But if you don’t need something stronger than what 1 can do (if you don’t do bigger film/trailer style pieces) then it may not be useful to you.

For most things I do like 1 better, I like the dynamic layers, that it can be delicate or strong. So 2 is kind of a top dynamic layer, but since the sections don”t sound the same you can’t just add it as another layer (I tried).


----------

